# [amule] peu pas ce connecter (résolut)

## alpha_one_x86

Bonjour, j'espere que j'ai fait un post corecte, j'ai emerge amule, j'ai telecherger la liste de serveur, j'ai fait connecte mais il veux pas ce connecter meme en low id, j'ai pas trouver pourquoi, car il télécharge bien la liste des serveur emule (.met), et internet marche bien, qui peu m'aider? (les ping sur google marche aussi), je suis chez wanadoo et avec mandriva amule marche.

PS; comment réemerger mysql avec les library et les headers? car un emerge mysql ne change rienLast edited by alpha_one_x86 on Fri Nov 10, 2006 3:38 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Scullder

'jour

Edonkey est bloqué pour beaucoup d'abonnés non dégroupés à free (vive free   :Crying or Very sad:  ). La solution que j'ai trouvé, c'est wine + emule 0.47c qui supporte le "protocol obfuscation". Ca permet de passer à travers les filtrages de trafic de free, ça devrait être dispo dans la prochaine version d'amule (mais je compile le cvs d'amule régulièrement et j'ai pas vu cette option).

Pour mysql, je crois que les header et la librairie C sont inclus au package mysql donc 

```
emerge -1 mysql
```

Si tu cherches d'autres lib :

http://gentoo-portage.com/Search?search=mysql

----------

## geekounet

Hmm chez moi le bridage à l'air d'avoir disparu depuis 2-3 semaines. Par contre, ma connection est devenue super instable, la freebox se déconnecte une 20e de fois dans la journée, et elle a un espèce de bug qui fait qu'elle arrive pas à se connecter de temps en temps, elle reste bloquée sur le PPP, faut la rebooter à la main sinon elle peut rester des heures comme ça ... bref Free ça commence vraiment à me les casser  :Evil or Very Mad: , et je pense bientôt passer chez Orange (si mon papa veut bien ...  :Razz: )

----------

## Scullder

Moi aussi, edonkey refonctionne depuis quelques jours, mais c'est encore correctement bridé.

----------

## l_arbalette

perso, je ne suis pas chez Free. Donc je ne suis pas sûr de ce que je vais dire, mais il paraît qu'avec Free, ce qui n'est pas possible chez les autres, vous avez accès à un serveur Usenet (notamment un serveur de binaires)....alors pourquoi vous embêtez-vous avec aMule ? Il me semble qu'on peut y trouver tout ce qu'on trouve sur aMule...mais je me trompe peut-être....

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usenet

----------

## -KuRGaN-

bon moi je suis chez free mais en dégroupé et c'est vrai que les newsgroup ça va bien. Par contre concernant le P2P chez les non dégroupés, il y a quelque souçis.

J'ai des collègues de boulots qui utilisaient leur connexions free non degroupé et même le PPTP ne passait pas !!!!

Depuis une ou deux semaines, ça va mieux mais bon .......

----------

## Temet

@alpha_one_x86 : il serait tout de même bon que tu fasses l'effort d'écrire plus correctement que moi lorsque j'avais 7 ans...  :Neutral: 

Peut être un problème avec ton parefeu.

J'avais eu le même problème mais c'était après une absence de 6 mois et la mise à jour d'amule avait réglé le problème.

Pour mysql, il n'y aucun rapport avec amule.

... pour les headers, tu me fais sourire là ... t'es sur une distro source, si t'as compilé mysql, t'as les headers.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

J'ai modifier mon post, je suis sur wanadoo, amule marche sur mandriva, j'ai fait la commande emerge amule (emerge a jour) hier. les ftp sont accessible (port 21).

Pour mysql voir edit de mon post.

----------

## l_arbalette

je vais peut-être dire une c____rie, mais comme personne ne l'a faite...

Que donne 

```
iptables  -v -L
```

----------

## Scullder

 *t-bow wrote:*   

> perso, je ne suis pas chez Free. Donc je ne suis pas sûr de ce que je vais dire, mais il paraît qu'avec Free, ce qui n'est pas possible chez les autres, vous avez accès à un serveur Usenet (notamment un serveur de binaires)....alors pourquoi vous embêtez-vous avec aMule ? Il me semble qu'on peut y trouver tout ce qu'on trouve sur aMule...mais je me trompe peut-être....
> 
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usenet

 

Je suppose que sur les newgroup binaire, on prend les fichiers qui arrivent un peu au pif en faisant son choix dans ce qui est dispo. Bah moi, en général, je sais ce que je veux télécharger avant. Sinon y'a aussi irc, les ftp, le http (google is your friend, avec quelques recherches bien ciblées, on trouve de tout), les torrent... Je trouve toujours ce que je veux. J'utilise surtout usenet pour faire des recherches dans les messages (archives google...) quand je trouve pas sur google, c'est plein d'info  :Smile: 

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Désoler d'etre casse pied mais je veux amule, et en + si amule ne marche pas je veux trouver et résoudre le probléme au lieu de le contourner, iptables  -v -L me donne:

bash: iptables: command not found

J'ai tout laisser par default, je croi bien qu'il n'y a meme pas de firewall.

----------

## Scullder

T'es derrière un modem routeur ? T'as ouvert les bons ports ?

----------

## alpha_one_x86

 *Scullder wrote:*   

> T'es derrière un modem routeur ? T'as ouvert les bons ports ?

 

Oui car amule marche sous mandriva et emule marche sous windows.

PS: meme bittorent marche

----------

## l_arbalette

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> et en + si amule ne marche pas je veux trouver et résoudre le probléme au lieu de le contourner

 

Je suis 100% d'accord sur le principe !

Si tu n'as pas de firewall, j'ai pas d'autres idées personnellement. Je laisse la place aux pros !

----------

## Scullder

J'ai pas trop d'idées, Peut-être une option de config qui empêche la connexion.

Si tu trouves pas, essaie de compiler le cvs d'amule, il y a un ebuild ici :

http://www.amule.org/wiki/index.php/HowTo_Compile_In_Gentoo#amule-cvs_2

----------

## nykos

je suis non-dégroupé free et amule arrive pas à se connecter chez moi non plus

et apparemment d'autres FAI auraient le même problème

ma solution :

wine + emule avec brouillage de protocole

----------

## alpha_one_x86

En tout cas si on pouvais me dire comment installer et configurer iptables (et un firewall), ca réglerai peu etre le probleme. Car vu que la commande iptables n'existe pas, et que ca a l'air important pour le réseau, comment gentoo peu marcher sans iptables? Je sais pas car j'y connait rien  :Confused: 

----------

## nykos

iptables est un firewall, si tu le rajoutes ça risque pas vraiment de régler ton problème  :Smile: 

ça ajoutera en sécurité mais par contre faudra la configurer pour laisser passer emule

----------

## kopp

Tu n'as pas besoin d'avoir iptables. C'est juste si tu as besoin d'avoir une protection réseau, un pare-feu etc. Si tu en as pas, ton système marchera quand même sans probleme, en acceptant/autorisant toutes les connexions.

----------

## Scullder

Ca fonctionne parce que le noyau utilise ipfilter pour gérer les paquets réseaux et fournir des fonctions de firewall. Iptables, c'est pour pouvoir configurer des règles avancées.

Si tu veux des info là dessus :

http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/Introduction_%C3%A0_iptables

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Iptables_for_newbies

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Iptables_and_stateful_firewalls

----------

## Scullder

Tant que vous êtes là, est-ce que quelqu'un peut vérifier ce bug svp : 

http://forum.amule.org/thread.php?threadid=11481&sid=

----------

## nykos

après avoir testé, amule arrive de nouveau à se connecter avec free

néanmoins wine + emule ça peut rester la solution de la "dernière chance" si vraiment tu trouves rien d'autre   :Razz: 

----------

## Scullder

 *nykos wrote:*   

> après avoir testé, amule arrive de nouveau à se connecter avec free
> 
> néanmoins wine + emule ça peut rester la solution de la "dernière chance" si vraiment tu trouves rien d'autre  

 

Bonne nouvelle : http://forum.amule.org/thread.php?postid=61196#post61196

 *lfroen wrote:*   

> I am checking eMule encryption code right now. Coding will be started really soon. 

 

Je compile le cvs régulièrement, dès que c'est dispo je vous le dis  :Smile: 

Sinon ça marche ou pas selon les abonnés avec free, là chez moi, ça remarche.

----------

## l_arbalette

Bon, Pour résumer :

aMule est compilé sur ta Gentoo, et ne fonctionne pas. Peux-tu confirmer qu'il s'agit de la dernière version stable : amule-2.1.2 ?

Tu n'a pas configuré de règles particulières pour un firewall (que tu n'as pas installé) et aMule fonctionne sous Mandriva. Ce qui laisse penser, à priori, que ton routeur est bien configuré.

Peux-tu, pour confirmer que ce n'est pas un firewall qui bloque tout, nous faire un comparatif du résultat que donne un test sur les ports 4662 en tcp sous Mandriva, et sous Gentoo ? par exemple sur ShieldsUp https://www.grc.com/x/portprobe=4662

il faudrait dans l'idéal tester le port 4672 en udp, mais je ne sais pas comment faire....

Ensuite, si c'est pas ça, peut-on imaginer copier les fichiers de conf de aMule de Mandriva vers Gentoo ? (question ouverte, peut-être idiote)

----------

## alpha_one_x86

 *nykos wrote:*   

> après avoir testé, amule arrive de nouveau à se connecter avec free
> 
> néanmoins wine + emule ça peut rester la solution de la "dernière chance" si vraiment tu trouves rien d'autre  

 

emule ne marche pas sous cedega car il manque le pack unicos et un autre pack.

Oui j'ai bien amule-2.1.2, je recompile mon system, donc la je peu pas lancer amule, mais le port 5993 et bien ouvert avec une autre application, ps: j'ai changer le port par default, mais le probleme est le meme avec le port par default.

EDIT: ce qui marche bien (comme serveur): 21 proftpd, 22 sshd, 80 apache, 135 et 445 marche pour samba serveur, konqueror peu lire les ftp et les site, et bittorrent marche en client.Last edited by alpha_one_x86 on Thu Nov 09, 2006 12:56 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## l_arbalette

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> le port 5993 et bien ouvert avec une autre application, ps: j'ai changer le port par default, mais le probleme est le meme avec le port par default.

 

Qu'entends tu par ouvert avec une autre application ? Tu utilises le même port, pour 2 applications différentes ?

Pourquoi as-tu changé le port par défaut ?

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Non j'utilise pas 2 application sur le meme port, mais quand je configure apache sur le port 5993 au lieu de 80, apche marche trés bien. J'ai changer le port par default, comme ca en cas de scan de port on voi pas que j'ai emule.

PS: il faut vraiment que j'install un firewall, car le pc vas servire de serveur, mais j'ai pas encore eu le temps de me prendre la tete, et je veux d'abors régler amule, mais il n'y a pas un firewall par default? 

PS2: en mettant la configuration d'amule de mandriva rien ne change, ni en remettant les port par default, mais ou est l'erreur  :Evil or Very Mad:  ?

----------

## Il turisto

y'a un firewall qui s'appelle iptables. comme tu as fais ton kernel avec genkernel tu dois l'avoir.

Essaye un iptables -L

edit : fais comme si j'avais rien dis vu que la question avait déjà des réponses avant que tu la pose ...

----------

## l_arbalette

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Non j'utilise pas 2 application sur le meme port, mais quand je configure apache sur le port 5993 au lieu de 80, apche marche trés bien. 

 

OK. mais ça ne répond pas à ma question : ce n'est pas parce que le port 5993 pour Apache - que tu as paramétré à la main - est bien ouvert, que les ports que aMule utilisent sont bien ouverts !

Donc ma question est : peux-tu tester le port 4662 en tcp, qui est le port utilisé par défaut par aMule, avec le lien que je t'ai donné ? Remplace 4662 par le port que tu souhaites utiliser, si tu as changé également le défaut de aMule....d'ailleurs, si oui, c'est quel numéro de port ?

EDIT1 : quand je parlais de la configuration, je ne parlais pas de remettre les mêmes paramètres dans les panneaux de configurations d'aMule, mais d'utiliser les mêmes fichiers de conf entre Mandriva et Gentoo...il y a peut être des subtilités entre les deux, qui nous échappent...

EDIT2 : il faut faire le test avec aMule allumé.

----------

## PabOu

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> y'a un firewall qui s'appelle iptables.

 

... Qui s'appelle NetFilter (pour les noyaux >=2.4), IPtables n'étant qu'une interface permettant de dialoguer avec NetFilter :)

Et toi, ca va ? :-)

----------

## alpha_one_x86

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> y'a un firewall qui s'appelle iptables. comme tu as fais ton kernel avec genkernel tu dois l'avoir.
> 
> Essaye un iptables -L
> 
> edit : fais comme si j'avais rien dis vu que la question avait déjà des réponses avant que tu la pose ...

 

Et non iptables n'est pas dans mon kernel (ou pas charger):

```
FATAL: Module ip_tables not found.

iptables v1.3.5: can't initialize iptables table `filter': iptables who? (do you need to insmod?)

Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

```

t-bow, je peu pas lancer amule mon serveur x n'est pas lancer et je compile et je peu pas le lancer. J'ai simplement copier le fichier de configuration. Je fait le teste des que amule est lancer...

----------

## nykos

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> emule ne marche pas sous cedega car il manque le pack unicos et un autre pack.
> 
> 

 

j'ai pas parlé de cedega vu que je connais pas, mais je t'assure qu'avec wine ça marche très bien vu que je l'utilise de temps en temps  :Wink: 

----------

## alpha_one_x86

 *nykos wrote:*   

>  *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   
> 
> emule ne marche pas sous cedega car il manque le pack unicos et un autre pack.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ou tu as eu ton wine? je peut installer wine et cedega (wine + direct x) sans conflit?

----------

## nykos

emerge wine  :Smile: 

si tu dis que cedega c'est wine + direct X, essaye directement de lancer la commande wine  :Wink: 

----------

## Il turisto

 *PabOu wrote:*   

>  *Il turisto wrote:*   y'a un firewall qui s'appelle iptables. 
> 
> ... Qui s'appelle NetFilter (pour les noyaux >=2.4), IPtables n'étant qu'une interface permettant de dialoguer avec NetFilter 
> 
> Et toi, ca va ? 

 

Oui moi ca va. Bon c'est sur de temps en temps je raconte des conneries mais c'est la vie  :Smile: .

Au passage je m'excuse pour mon erreur éhontée.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

J'ai tester amule, aussi bien pour internet, que pour un pc en réseau local, le port est fermer! J'ai utiliser les outils passer + ouverture de port en php, et scanneur de port

J'ai remarque que pendant 5 min, il a réussi a ce connecter a un serveur, puis plus rien, il veux plus ce connecter au meme serveur.

----------

## l_arbalette

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> J'ai tester amule, aussi bien pour internet, que pour un pc en réseau local, le port est fermer! J'ai utiliser les outils passer + ouverture de port en php, et scanneur de port
> 
> J'ai remarque que pendant 5 min, il a réussi a ce connecter a un serveur, puis plus rien, il veux plus ce connecter au meme serveur.

 

Je t'avouerais que je n'ai pas bien compris ta réponse...et fait attention, par pitié, aux fautes d'orthographe...

Que veux-tu dire par "aussi bien sur Internet que sur un réseau local" ?

Le port 4662 (ou celui que tu as paramétré) est-il fermé, oui ou non ? As-tu utilisé ce lien : https://www.grc.com/x/portprobe=4662 pour la vérification ? Si oui : que lis-tu ? Si non, fais le, et dis moi ce que tu lis.

Si ton port n'est pas ouvert, ne cherche pas plus loin : ton problème vient de là. Mais alors là ! en l'absence de iptables, et avec la certitude que ton routeau est bien configuré (puisque ça marche sous Mandriva), je comprend pas bien ce qu'il se passe...

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Mon port est ouvert avec ton lien (OPEN!), https://www.grc.com/x/portprobe=4662,

scan de port en réseau local:

TCP: 192.168.1.11 [21-ftp]

TCP: 192.168.1.11 [22-ssh]

TCP: 192.168.1.11 [80-www-http]

TCP: 192.168.1.11 [139-netbios-ssn]

TCP: 192.168.1.11 [445-microsoft-ds]

TCP: 192.168.1.11 [4662]

Avant je le voyer pas, mais bon la, le port est ouvert, mais ça marche toujours pas...

EDIT: la je suis connecter, et j'ai rien changer...

EDIT2: plus que le kad qui est off

----------

## l_arbalette

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> EDIT: la je suis connecter, et j'ai rien changer...

 

entre les "er" et les "é", je ne comprend pas : maintenant, ça marche ?

----------

## Temet

Il a déjà dit qu'il était disorthographique (putain de mot, va faire écrire à un disorthographique qu'il est disorthographique toi).

Soyez cool avec ça.

Même si je serre les dents à chaque fois, c'est pas de sa faute.

Merci pour lui.

EDIT : sa raaaaaaaace, je suis 1337   :Laughing: 

----------

## l_arbalette

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Il a déjà dit qu'il était disorthographique (putain de mot, va faire écrire à un disorthographique qu'il est disorthographique toi).
> 
> Soyez cool avec ça.
> 
> Même si je serre les dents à chaque fois, c'est pas de sa faute.
> ...

 

Désolé, je ne savais pas ! Je ne lis pas TOUS les threads non plus...mais je ne sais pas non plus ce que veut dire disorthographique (héhé, sans pb pour moi : copié-collé   :Wink: )

----------

## titoucha

 *t-bow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Désolé, je ne savais pas ! Je ne lis pas TOUS les threads non plus...mais je ne sais pas non plus ce que veut dire disorthographique (héhé, sans pb pour moi : copié-collé  )

 

C'est pas évident de savoir ce qu'est la dysorthographie, je te mets la définition.  *Quote:*   

> dysorthographie 
> 
> dysorthographie nom commun - féminin   ( dysorthographies )
> 
> Definition :
> ...

 

----------

## Temet

Bah comme quoi, j'ai pas été foutu de l'écrire correctement ....  :Embarassed: 

EDIT : t'aurais pas dû pour le copier/coller! lol   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## George Abitbol

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: il faut vraiment que j'install un firewall, car le pc vas servire de serveur
> 
> 

 

Et tu tiens absolument à faire tourner une mule dessus   :Shocked: 

Sinon pour ton probleme, tu peux toujours installer tcpdump et logger le trafic réseau quand tu essaies de te connecter. En fonction de la trace, tu sauras si tu arrives à atteindre correctement le serveur, et si c'est le cas, pourquoi la connexion échoue (tu te fais peut-etre tout simplement rejeter par le serveur, ca m'est déjà arrivé).

----------

## l_arbalette

 *Temet wrote:*   

> EDIT : t'aurais pas dû pour le copier/coller! lol   

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Bon, ben j'aurais encore appris un truc de plus !

Mais ça ne résoud pas son problème ! à moins que maintenant ça marche ?

EDIT1 : *George Abitbol wrote:*   

> tu peux toujours installer tcpdump et logger le trafic réseau

 

Génial ce truc : je connaissais pas. Oui, il faut essayer ça !

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Oui tout fonctionne, je sais pas pourquoi... je met le topic en résolut.

----------

## l_arbalette

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Oui tout fonctionne, je sais pas pourquoi... 

 

Peut-être parce que tu cours après trop de chose à la fois ? (confere tes nombreux topics simultanés)

Mais bon, c'est bien que ça marche ! Amuses-toi bien.

----------

